# Even Gold's Gym is going soft. Is your gym going soft, too?



## The Rocker (Aug 21, 2021)

I work at Gold's Gym. At a couple different locations. Our franchise group (which was previously a part of corporate) has over 20 locations and they have been making a lot of changes. None of them seem catered to bodybuilders, despite Gold's still having the reputation of being a bodybuilding gym. Here are some of the changes I have observed in my time with the company:


The new weight room floors are super foamy, soft rubber that your feet almost sink into. Not fun when you're doing stuff like military press, God forbid squats. Dumbbells literally bounce off the floor and that seems far more dangerous than any loud noises could ever be.
Replacing the classic iron plates with shitty rubber-coated plates that start losing small chunks within the first 3 years of use.
Replacing the hex dumbbells with urethane dumbbells from "American Barbell" that have almost no grip to the handles whatsoever. 
All but one of the gyms seems to have gotten rid of the old pro-style dumbbells that go up to 150 lbs; gyms now either stop around 100 or have them up to 150 in styles not nearly as good. 
Getting rid of classic machines such as front squat machines, hammer strength bench press, etc. I was told that they were getting rid of these machines because they are white and that white machines are outdated and not the vibe they are going for. Sorry, but give me the classic black/white aesthetic over the various shades of grey that now fill their gyms. Either way, it's a stupid reason to get rid of stuff that many people love to use.
Call me crazy, but I think the appeal of Gold's is that they can offer things that higher end chains (and local powerlifting gyms) can't, and that's hardcore bodybuilding equipment. To see this being shoved aside in favor of becoming a wannabe LA Fitness is disappointing to me.

Is your gym becoming softer? Do you go to a Gold's that is still keeping it old school? I would love to hear your stories.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2021)

I haven’t seen a hard core franchise gym in years so the fact that these are recent developments at the Gold’s Gyms you mention is probably the most shocking part of your post.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 21, 2021)

The gym I joined in March is owned my a military vet that is also a military vet, entrepreneur and bodybuilder that is a hardcore gym. You see bodybuilders with the shirts off and sh!t. I go to both gyms; the corporate gym and hardcore gym - the latter during the week and with my trainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 21, 2021)

I look for gold's gym to go downhill now with cancel culture and all. "Screw your freedom"


----------



## Charger69 (Aug 21, 2021)

It is all about the mighty dollar. Generation to generation things change and failure to do so effects the profit. 
They know us older people that lift will continue to lift because it is in our blood. They are not going to make a lot of profit off the older crowd..:: it’s the younger crowd they are after. That produces sustainability. 
I am about as old school as you get. Working out in a separated garage at -30 F with a kerosene heater and steel plates. 
I hear ya, I agree, however it is a business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2021)

Couple of gyms I get out to on weekends are still pretty old school and I prefer it that way. Barbells and chalk, couple-three cages, couple platforms, dumbbells up to 60 kilos, no fooks given.

I mostly train in me garage during the week before my shift though. Basic but functional setup - cage, bench, couple barbells, enough plates to hurt meself, banana bag fer cardio.

If that gym ever goes soft, I'll have a stern word with the proprietor.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2021)

That sucks. Sorry to hear.

I train mostly at YMCA because it is blocks from my house, and the best thing nearby. Their equipment is great, but it's mostly senior citizens that go there.

The old folks are nice for the most part though, my only complaint is that they eat candy and leave their fucking candy wrappers in the cupholders lol. They also have poor situational awareness, you gotta keep an eye on them.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 21, 2021)

y'all are completely missing the fact that Golds almost went out of business in the last year and closed down numerous locations, franchises as well.  They are literally just trying to survive in an industry that most people don't care about.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 21, 2021)

This is why I go to a gym in a cornfield across the road from the grain elevator. I’m not even close to joking it’s the most amazing thing ever..95% of my workouts are done alone ...the gym owners could care less what anyone does as long as you are doing something ridiculous that’s going to break their equipment you’re gtg. No staff and a 24 hr keycard can’t beat it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 21, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This is why I go to a gym in a cornfield across the road from the grain elevator. I’m not even close to joking it’s the most amazing thing ever..95% of my workouts are done alone ...the gym owners could care less what anyone does as long as you are doing something ridiculous that’s going to break their equipment you’re gtg. No staff and a 24 hr keycard can’t beat it.



Heaven


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 21, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I haven’t seen a hard core franchise gym in years so the fact that these are recent developments at the Gold’s Gyms you mention is probably the most shocking part of your post.


Some of the locations haven't been affected by the changes yet. One in particular still has all iron plates, all old white hammer strength machines and that's the one that even has pro-style dumbbells up to 150 lbs. Hopefully it stays that way for plenty of time to come, but I won't count on it.



The Phoenix said:


> The gym I joined in March is owned my a military vet that is also a military vet, entrepreneur and bodybuilder that is a hardcore gym. You see bodybuilders with the shirts off and sh!t. I go to both gyms; the corporate gym and hardcore gym - the latter during the week and with my trainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't blame you for going to both. I like the change in atmosphere. I just really love going into a gym where I feel like everybody is bigger than stronger than me...where nobody would ask me for advice but someone might offer it. I just prefer that environment.



FearThaGear said:


> I look for gold's gym to go downhill now with cancel culture and all. "Screw your freedom"


The funny thing is, I remember reading (maybe about a year ago) that Arnold cancelled his Gold's membership because they weren't requiring people to wear masks.



Charger69 said:


> It is all about the mighty dollar. Generation to generation things change and failure to do so effects the profit.
> They know us older people that lift will continue to lift because it is in our blood. They are not going to make a lot of profit off the older crowd..:: it’s the younger crowd they are after. That produces sustainability.
> I am about as old school as you get. Working out in a separated garage at -30 F with a kerosene heater and steel plates.
> I hear ya, I agree, however it is a business.
> ...


You're absolutely right about that. All of the bodybuilders (and some powerlifters as well) complain about the changes, but never actually cancel their membership. 

Your setup sounds as hardcore as it gets; I dig it. 



Spongy said:


> y'all are completely missing the fact that Golds almost went out of business in the last year and closed down numerous locations, franchises as well.  They are literally just trying to survive in an industry that most people don't care about.



I can't argue with that. They filed for bankruptcy and are now owned by a European company.

I just have to say that for the "commercial gym" style they're going for, they don't tend to be as nice as LA Fitness or other chains at a similar price point, at least not in my region. If they've got the same equipment, but LA has more square footage, more amenities, nicer showers, etc. (not to mention way more hot babes), why would guys choose to go to Gold's?


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 21, 2021)

There is a gym in Columbus called Gods of Iron that i want to check out some time. It's the only hard-core bodybuilding gym I know of in my area.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 21, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> There is a gym in Columbus called Gods of Iron that i want to check out some time. It's the only hard-core bodybuilding gym I know of in my area.



I just looked it up and that gym is incredible. I would never want to leave that place.

It's also shocking to me that the membership is only $50 per month for 24/7 access. There's a gym in my area with a similar vibe (but less than half the size) that costs $85 per month.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 21, 2021)

I live in upstate NY… there was two back in the mid 90’s but they are now closed. I know in different parts of the country there are those places that have that “hardcore” feel. I don’t really know what that means… I am assuming it is just a place we’re people go to train and not sit on there phones and text while you are waiting for them to get off the lat pull down. Unfortunately I go to planet fitness now.. PLEASE DONT FLAME ME FOR THIS”. They have everything I need. I am past the 150lb dumbbell presses. If I wanted  to there is a powerhouse 20 minutes from me but I do not like the atmosphere. So I go to planet. 20$ a month. I can train and tan. I can take my daughters for free. I still train like a animal but I accept it for what it is..I put my headphones on and get in the zone. I have friends that come, ones that I would shoot the shit over dinner with and they know not to even bother me. I wave or fist bump and that’s it. I one time had to apologize to someone at a later date and explain why I didn’t stop to talk to him. I believe  this……
*** IT IS NOT THE GUM THAT MAKES IT HARDCORE “”( It’s your State of Mind) and the work you put in… that’s what makes it hardcore. When I put the pin in the 245 lb slot and do cable rows for reps of 20 that makes it hardcore… so wherever you train make your state of mind hardcore and put yourself mentally in another zone and you will always be training in a Hardcore Gym..
BTW.. if someone reads this and you are the person that sits on a machine and texts or scrolls thru face book while you are training and taking up space.. REMEMBER.. There  is always a BULL frothing at the mouth and staring at you deciding if he is going to to rip you off the machine or move onto another..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2021)

All gyms are soft now .Soft like some of your pps


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> I live in upstate NY… there was two back in the mid 90’s but they are now closed. I know in different parts of the country there are those places that have that “hardcore” feel. I don’t really know what that means… I am assuming it is just a place we’re people go to train and not sit on there phones and text while you are waiting for them to get off the lat pull down. Unfortunately I go to planet fitness now.. PLEASE DONT FLAME ME FOR THIS”. They have everything I need. I am past the 150lb dumbbell presses. If I wanted  to there is a powerhouse 20 minutes from me but I do not like the atmosphere. So I go to planet. 20$ a month. I can train and tan. I can take my daughters for free. I still train like a animal but I accept it for what it is..I put my headphones on and get in the zone. I have friends that come, ones that I would shoot the shit over dinner with and they know not to even bother me. I wave or fist bump and that’s it. I one time had to apologize to someone at a later date and explain why I didn’t stop to talk to him. I believe  this……
> *** IT IS NOT THE GUM THAT MAKES IT HARDCORE “”( It’s your State of Mind) and the work you put in… that’s what makes it hardcore. When I put the pin in the 245 lb slot and do cable rows for reps of 20 that makes it hardcore… so wherever you train make your state of mind hardcore and put yourself mentally in another zone and you will always be training in a Hardcore Gym..
> BTW.. if someone reads this and you are the person that sits on a machine and texts or scrolls thru face book while you are training and taking up space.. REMEMBER.. There  is always a BULL frothing at the mouth and staring at you deciding if he is going to to rip you off the machine or move onto another..


Lol@ tan....


----------



## 69nites (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm seeing more and more gyms with a full wall of squat racks and deadlift platforms. Even some anytime fitness locations.

Gotta compete with well equipped fitness clubs now. People aren't paying a premium to lift in a dungeon.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2021)

Golds went soft decades ago

When they complained about heavy deadlifting they became a shitty gym IMO, chalk and all that stuff they cut out years ago.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2021)

There is a reason private gyms became extremely popular!


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 21, 2021)

I train at a commercial gym a couple times a week and I wouldn't call it soft.  They allow chalk, chains, and bands.  Now, I have to bring my own but they don't stop me.  They have 8 quarter cages, 8 platforms, and 2 turfs.  Several pull in the 6's and beyond as well as squatting the 5's and 6's.

My main gym is certainly not soft but it's not a franchise gym.  

I say it's not the gym that's become soft... it's the PEOPLE. They need hardcore equipment, lol.  You ONLY need a bar, squat rack, and platform. Dig in and get to work. Why is it that lifters in other countries have almost nothing to train with and outlift our "hardcore" lifters here.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 21, 2021)

Fitness one has really climbed up in reputation around here. It’s a new franchise. They’re small in retrospect. But they’ve got lots of classic things in their setup. They have a powerlifting room that has strong man balls and weights
they have an MMA style room with everything you could need. 
and they have a cross fit room. Full of all that type of stuff. 
pretty neat and they’re loose on dress code so thats a plus.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 21, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This is why I go to a gym in a cornfield across the road from the grain elevator. I’m not even close to joking it’s the most amazing thing ever..95% of my workouts are done alone ...the gym owners could care less what anyone does as long as you are doing something ridiculous that’s going to break their equipment you’re gtg. No staff and a 24 hr keycard can’t beat it.



Sounds like mine out here in the country. Often I’m alone in there and I love it. Occasionally a couple old ladies on the treadmills but they never bother. 

We don’t have much equipment but it’s enough


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 22, 2021)

I got spoiled in my late teens/early 20's. There was a Quads Gym in the south suburbs of chicago i went to. As hard core as it got back then. Several ifbb pros, npc national competitors, and power lifters we members. I actually once lifted with Ed Coan! Im sure he dont remember, hahaha. It closed about 10 years ago. Very sad to see it go.

The last gym i was an member of went soft after they reopened from the pandemic. 

Now i just tell myself that my basement is hard core. Lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 22, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I got spoiled in my late teens/early 20's. There was a Quads Gym in the south suburbs of chicago i went to. As hard core as it got back then. Several ifbb pros, npc national competitors, and power lifters we members. I actually once lifted with Ed Coan! Im sure he dont remember, hahaha. It closed about 10 years ago. Very sad to see it go.
> 
> The last gym i was an member of went soft after they reopened from the pandemic.
> 
> Now i just tell myself that my basement is hard core. Lol


Those were the days; but one's COVID Home/Garage gym is as hardcore as one makes it


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 22, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Those were the days; but one's COVID Home/Garage gym is as hardcore as one makes it


Oh its hard core... I didnt even have an arnold poster up for me to take down. Lol


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 22, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> . . .  They have a powerlifting room that has strong man balls . . .


Just to be clear, are you talking about Atlas Stones or something else?


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 22, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Fitness one has really climbed up in reputation around here. It’s a new franchise. They’re small in retrospect. But they’ve got lots of classic things in their setup. They have a powerlifting room that has strong man balls and weights
> they have an MMA style room with everything you could need.
> and they have a cross fit room. Full of all that type of stuff.
> pretty neat and they’re loose on dress code so thats a plus.


I have never seen the testicles of a strong man but I will take your word for it.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 22, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lol@ tan....


Nothing wrong with keeping tan.. tan fat looks better then pale fat.🤙


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2021)

I haven’t set foot in a commercial gym in 20 years and I never will again.  my desire to cave someone’s head in with a 45 in those places is simply too high. I’ve been slowly building up my garage gym for the past 5 years and it’s been the best investment I’ve ever made (Buying AMD at $1.50 was a close second lol). theres chalk everywhere, my music is playing loudly an there are no phones allowed unless being used to video a lift for me or one of the high school kids. My biggest issue in the foreseeable future is needing more space but I’ll figure that out later.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 22, 2021)

I go to golds , yea its a bit corporate but theres really no rules they dont bother you about anything, can drop shit and use chalk. Weights and dbs are rubber coated but i guess ive gotten used to it.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 23, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This is why I go to a gym in a cornfield across the road from the grain elevator.


How far of a walk is that from your van down by the river?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> How far of a walk is that from your van down by the river?


Far enough to burn off the calories from a steady diet of government cheese.


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> It is all about the mighty dollar. ....  I hear ya, I agree, however it is a business.


 It's that simple and not much has changed.

Years back I knew the local Gold's gym owner very well. The dude was not a lifter, he was a businessman. He once told me his money is not made on guys like us, it's made on the women. He even pointed out how the hard core BBing/ PLers keep those women away and that's where his money is made.

He explained how everyone puts down their $25. That the hard core guys are in the gym, banging out workouts 6-7x/wk for 2 hr. a shot. Where as the women lay down the same $25, show up 3-4x/wk for the aerobics class for 45 min and leaving. Hell the women don't even use the showers and they spend a lot more at the snackbar for drink. 

It's a business!


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 23, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> How far of a walk is that from your van down by the river?


Not too far...30 mins there 27 mins back ...get my cardio in no problem...and yes I get the reference!!! Classic!!!


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

I use my basement, and over time accumulated equipment, though use a lot of dumbbells because of a right shoulder imbalance due to an operation. Cuts way down on the time and potential for excuses. Plus if I can't bear to do legs or abs and feel incomplete later, I can just zip down and do them at a suitable time without really interfering much. I don't need the socialization for motivation, and couldn't care less about anyone's opinion or approval.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 23, 2021)

snake said:


> It's that simple and not much has changed.
> 
> Years back I knew the local Gold's gym owner very well. The dude was not a lifter, he was a businessman. He once told me his money is not made on guys like us, it's made on the women. He even pointed out how the hard core BBing/ PLers keep those women away and that's where his money is made.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure this is the biggest factor at the end of the day. Bodybuilders are there way longer, putting a lot more wear on the equipment and the most extra money you'll get from them is maybe buying a drink from the cooler. Women seem to enjoy the bells and whistles.

One thing our franchise group is doing is creating a "studio membership" that is double the price of the regular one. This gives access to small, personalized classes in a special room that nobody else has access to. Meaning for 90 percent of the day, this huge section of the gym is closed off with nobody back there. But they're making their money because it's a big hit with the women.


----------



## blundig (Aug 23, 2021)

I remember when I was out west and wanted to go to Vince's gym for the last time (went once before but live on the east coast) but I didn't know it had just closed. He'd let you do a daily, but god help you if you want to do squats or start rocking with your curls if he saw you. lol. Business had gone down, at least the way he wanted to run it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 23, 2021)

I have been steadily trying to bring back a old school feel to the gym I have been going to for years. The last few years has noticeably been getting softer. Last Wednesday I saw a nice ray of sun shine through to young dudes that are just starting out. One was hyping the other the whole workout they had. Also, was very excited when I heard him telling his buddy after like each rep count he was like "EAT THAT!" sounded like some prison workout shit but man I was getting done my post workout shake and it wanted me to train again lol. They actual also went out of there way to introduce themselves and ask for advise. This is something that doesn't really happen anymore probably due to the internet. My generation had the early stages of Youtube but it till took advises in person from guys that had already done it.


----------



## RODTR05 (Aug 23, 2021)

PZT said:


> I have been steadily trying to bring back a old school feel to the gym I have been going to for years. The last few years has noticeably been getting softer. Last Wednesday I saw a nice ray of sun shine through to young dudes that are just starting out. One was hyping the other the whole workout they had. Also, was very excited when I heard him telling his buddy after like each rep count he was like "EAT THAT!" sounded like some prison workout shit but man I was getting done my post workout shake and it wanted me to train again lol. They actual also went out of there way to introduce themselves and ask for advise. This is something that doesn't really happen anymore probably due to the internet. My generation had the early stages of Youtube but it till took advises in person from guys that had already done it.


Being a younger guy youtube is cool and shit but the couple days I spent here have me feeling more prepared than anything off the internet. Felt like I walked into a gym of serious bodybuilders and got real advice that is lacking in my old woman private gym. I like it though free weights non coated 24/7 access and im usually the only guy there so nobody ever pays me mind.


----------



## PZT (Aug 23, 2021)

RODTR05 said:


> Being a younger guy youtube is cool and shit but the couple days I spent here have me feeling more prepared than anything off the internet. Felt like I walked into a gym of serious bodybuilders and got real advice that is lacking in my old woman private gym. I like it though free weights non coated 24/7 access and im usually the only guy there so nobody ever pays me mind.


gotta get that in person, face to face knowledge to bro. Makes somethings just come full circle


----------



## Pearl (Aug 23, 2021)

I joined Mountainside Fitness this year because they were the only local gym with the balls to sue the state to stay open during all the lockdown nonsense.  

I go there about half the time, the other half I have a solid home gym with all the gear I need.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 24, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> I just looked it up and that gym is incredible. I would never want to leave that place.
> 
> It's also shocking to me that the membership is only $50 per month for 24/7 access. There's a gym in my area with a similar vibe (but less than half the size) that costs $85 per month.


Let me guess, is it Anytime Fitness? If so same here, place is small as hell and way too expensive for the amount of equipment that’s inside.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 25, 2021)

DivinePatriot said:


> Let me guess, is it Anytime Fitness? If so same here, place is small as hell and way too expensive for the amount of equipment that’s inside.


The place I was referencing is called Benafits Body shop, but we have an Anytime Fitness as well. They actually have some hardcore equipment but the area it's in is way too small.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> The place I was referencing is called Benafits Body shop, but we have an Anytime Fitness as well. They actually have some hardcore equipment but the area it's in is way too small.


Fair enough, surprisingly never heard of the Benafits place before, quite interesting.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 26, 2021)

If you guys are ever in Long Island, NY, hit up Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym in Syosset. I used to work there 25+ years ago and its still an incredible gym. Almost always a few pro's walking around/training. The best equipment; especially the older stuff you never see anymore. Bev Francis was probably the best female bber in the world and husband Steve is a head ifbb judge.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 26, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> If you guys are ever in Long Island, NY, hit up Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym in Syosset. I used to work there 25+ years ago and its still an incredible gym. Almost always a few pro's walking around/training. The best equipment; especially the older stuff you never see anymore. Bev Francis was probably the best female bber in the world and husband Steve is a head ifbb judge.


Damn might just have too because that sounds awesome!


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 26, 2021)

DivinePatriot said:


> Fair enough, surprisingly never heard of the Benafits place before, quite interesting.


It's just a one-of-a-kind gym here in the DC suburbs, like that Gods of Iron gym down in Georgia. It's owned by a veteran and he's trying to promote it as "the new Mecca of the east coast" or something like that. It looks really cool but I can't bring myself to pay 85 per month.



MrRogers said:


> If you guys are ever in Long Island, NY, hit up Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym in Syosset. I used to work there 25+ years ago and its still an incredible gym. Almost always a few pro's walking around/training. The best equipment; especially the older stuff you never see anymore. Bev Francis was probably the best female bber in the world and husband Steve is a head ifbb judge.


I've always wanted to go there. I think it probably has more in common with the original Gold's Venice than current Gold's Venice does lol.


----------



## blundig (Aug 27, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> Yeah, I'm sure this is the biggest factor at the end of the day. Bodybuilders are there way longer, putting a lot more wear on the equipment and the most extra money you'll get from them is maybe buying a drink from the cooler. Women seem to enjoy the bells and whistles.
> 
> One thing our franchise group is doing is creating a "studio membership" that is double the price of the regular one. This gives access to small, personalized classes in a special room that nobody else has access to. Meaning for 90 percent of the day, this huge section of the gym is closed off with nobody back there. But they're making their money because it's a big hit with the women.


In the late 90's, my girlfriend's brother, an accountant, was in a partnership with two other guys in 3 "gyms" in CT. {Fortunately one of the other partners was not Ken Passariello or Mike Katz. LOL} He told me that they received 90% of their memberships in January, and if even 25% of the people came to any regular degree, even for a short workout, they would have nowhere enough room. I believe him, but I have no idea whether those are very unusual stats in the industry.


----------



## blundig (Aug 27, 2021)

blundig said:


> I remember when I was out west and wanted to go to Vince's gym for the last time (went once before but live on the east coast) but I didn't know it had just closed. He'd let you do a daily, but god help you if you want to do squats or start rocking with your curls if he saw you. lol. Business had gone down, at least the way he wanted to run it.


I should have said that's what guys told me about Gironda's view of those movements. Naturally I never spoke to him of course, being a complete nobody who came with a few members for the day.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 27, 2021)

blundig said:


> In the late 90's, my girlfriend's brother, an accountant, was in a partnership with two other guys in 3 "gyms" in CT. {Fortunately one of the other partners was not Ken Passariello or Mike Katz. LOL} He told me that they received 90% of their memberships in January, and if even 25% of the people came to any regular degree, even for a short workout, they would have nowhere enough room. I believe him, but I have no idea whether those are very unusual stats in the industry.


Man that’s crazy.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 27, 2021)

blundig said:


> In the late 90's, my girlfriend's brother, an accountant, was in a partnership with two other guys in 3 "gyms" in CT. {Fortunately one of the other partners was not Ken Passariello or Mike Katz. LOL} He told me that they received 90% of their memberships in January, and if even 25% of the people came to any regular degree, even for a short workout, they would have nowhere enough room. I believe him, but I have no idea whether those are very unusual stats in the industry.


I saw a bodybuilding documentary from the '80s one time and Mike Katz was in it. He was a really eccentric guy.

I think those stats are realistic for a lot of commercial gyms, but I'm not entirely sure. I've heard similar stories from people who work at LA Fitness. At Gold's I would say we get a big chunk of our new members in January, but September (back to school) also sees quite a surge.


----------



## blundig (Sep 6, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> I saw a bodybuilding documentary from the '80s one time and Mike Katz was in it. He was a really eccentric guy.
> 
> I think those stats are realistic for a lot of commercial gyms, but I'm not entirely sure. I've heard similar stories from people who work at LA Fitness. At Gold's I would say we get a big chunk of our new members in January, but September (back to school) also sees quite a surge.


Katz was a partner in several World Gyms in CT, with  Jerry Mastrangelo and IFBB Pro  and pro wrestler Clement "Ken" Passariello.  Let's say when the partnership ended it didn't end well, though Katz was not involved in the controversy. Mastrangelo was shot in the stomach on Christmas Eve, I believe it was. Two guys from the underbelly of the gym culture in Florida were arrested. Joseph "The Pupster" Ignoffo, according to the court proceedings, talked about shooting a guy in CT, but to an undercover police officer. Dave "The Legend" Green, I believe, enlisted Ignoffo, but wouldn't say who reached out to him in Florida. There was a plea bargain, but the judge rejected it unless Green divulged who approached him, but he wouldn't so the sentence was much longer. Mastrangelo apparently believed Passariello was involved, but no evidence emerged on that point. Katz's son much later opened up what they called an "anti-bodybuilding gym", whatever that means.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 6, 2021)

I personally don’t care. If the gym has bars and 45 lb plates w/ dumbells that’s all I need.

however, not having DBs going up to 150s and no platforms to squatting/deads is trash.


----------



## Dannyjac (Sep 8, 2021)

This whole thread is exactly why I brought a home gym. I tried so many gyms and obviously all aren't bad in any direct sense I just feel the culture of weight lifting has changed. I even went to a CrossFit gym for six month because atleast they lifted for the love of it any not just to post pictures of them "lifting". Mind you that CrossFit gym was some of the worst lifting id ever seen.

I also greatly dislike rubber plated weights and prefer the old iron ones, the noise is so good so that's what I use.
The best gym I ever went to was a PCYC in the worst part of town that was just old style with maybe one other member at any time. they also had 75KG dumbbells which I haven't come across since.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

people like us don't pay the bills

soccer moms do

Put headphones on, listen to metal, and focus on you


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 16, 2021)

Fat ugly flabby soccer moms make my dick go soft


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Fat ugly flabby soccer moms make my dick go soft


Then don't date them LOL


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh ill date anything


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 16, 2021)

The Rocker said:


> I work at Gold's Gym. At a couple different locations. Our franchise group (which was previously a part of corporate) has over 20 locations and they have been making a lot of changes. None of them seem catered to bodybuilders, despite Gold's still having the reputation of being a bodybuilding gym. Here are some of the changes I have observed in my time with the company:



Being a former corporate gym was probably the problem. Especially if it only switched hands when corporate went to hell a couple years back.

My metro area has about 15 Golds, split between 2 franchises. I recently switched sides. My old franchise had ONE real Golds (physically) and the rest were very much "clubs". The one that half survived might have well been filled with Planet Fitness members, plates everywhere, nothing unloaded, sweaty shit not wiped down, god forbid you could actually hear the music playing because "people complain if it's loud". Seriously!

Fast forward to the new franchise. I was a member there years ago and the gym has been totally redone. A ton of cardio equipment has been removed (still got plenty, but no longer a "cardio gym") . The pool got removed and they built an Olympic area for the big crazy stuff and stealing X-Fitter's, the weight floor has tons of hammer strength, all the new unilateral stuff, clearly tons of benches and plates, including a fenced off (looks cool) powerlifting area with dupes of all that stuff in there. Cranking music and good vibe. It's doing it right! Also, smart enough to not require the almighty scam known as a gym contract! Which by itself brings tons of members not afraid to join.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 21, 2022)

Private owned gym for me. Keeps a lot of the younger crowd out and at other gyms because the place is about as far from corporate as they get. The owner of our gym plays old school hard classic rock at all hours and the equipment is old school as well. Which for some reason the younger generation doesn’t like that either. The only downside is that it’s mainly a sausage fest but there are a few women competitors who train at our gym and are hot af which is nice. They love the place because it’s for serious athletes not the soccer mom demographic.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 23, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Private owned gym for me. Keeps a lot of the younger crowd out and at other gyms because the place is about as far from corporate as they get. The owner of our gym plays old school hard classic rock at all hours and the equipment is old school as well. Which for some reason the younger generation doesn’t like that either. The only downside is that it’s mainly a sausage fest but there are a few women competitors who train at our gym and are hot af which is nice. They love the place because it’s for serious athletes not the soccer mom demographic.


I’d think sausage fest would be your thing.


----------

